# Gomoku --- Probleme bei Instanzierung



## dhachim (8. Apr 2006)

Hallo, ich schreibe gerade ein Gomoku Spiel. Eine Art 5 gewinnt im Style von Tic Tac Toe.

Mein Problem ist, dass man mehrere Instanzen dieses games öfnnen können soll.
das klappt auch, ABER irgendwie übernimmt die neue instanz variablen aus der vorherigen instanz. auch die Zustände der Panels wird übernommen.

Ich weiss ohne dass ich meinen kompletten code hier poste wird mir kaum einer helfen können. aber worauf kann das denn hindeuten ? 

ich habe eine Klasse in der die settings vorgenommen werden können, und per klick auf einen Button das spiel mit dieses parametern starten soll.

daraufhin wird die GUI klasse aufgebaut, die noch eine prüfklasse, ob ein spieler gewonnen hat aufruft.

ich dachte bisher dass  new GUI() immer eine neue unabhängige instanz erzeugt.


ich hoffe ich kann hier einige tipps erhalten.


----------



## Roar (8. Apr 2006)

mach halt mal alle 'static's aus deinem code weg....


----------



## dhachim (8. Apr 2006)

das hatte ich befürchtet ^^


----------

